# First 10g Planted Shrimp tank + Otos!



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey, I started this planted tank in the beginning of march and has been going on for a month now. I finally got it to a place where I feel as if i have a nice set up. Most of the slime from the driftwood is gone and the brown algae problem is reducing everyday. Some of the plants are still attached using thread but it doesn't bother me. Besides they were only added about a week ago. I am also running 2 CF bulbs that are 60W but apparently only use 13? Inside the tank i have about 20 cherry shrimp and 2 oto cats. I also have a DIY CO2 with a chopstick diffuser 



















How does it look?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Is your Co2 bottle almost full to the top with liquid?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

looks like your co2 bottle is way too full.

My method for mixing the sugar and water is 1 cup sugar to 1 cup boiling water to dissolve the sugar and then I add 1 cup cold water to bring the temp right. I usually use 2 cups of each in my 4 l bottles. I am still playing around with how much yeast I add but its around a 1/8 to 1/4 tsp per 1 cup sugar

If your level is too close to the top, you risk getting your mixture into your tank.

Looks pretty good, I really like the piece of driftwood you found


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> looks like your co2 bottle is way too full.
> 
> My method for mixing the sugar and water is 1 cup sugar to 1 cup boiling water to dissolve the sugar and then I add 1 cup cold water to bring the temp right. I usually use 2 cups of each in my 4 l bottles. I am still playing around with how much yeast I add but its around a 1/8 to 1/4 tsp per 1 cup sugar
> 
> ...


It is pretty close to the top but it has about an inch and a half of room. Also, it is connected to another bottle that has water in it acting a a bubble counter. This way no liquids from the yeast mixture is being sent into my tank


----------

